# Most pointless 40K unit?



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

the title says it, What is the most Pointless unit in all of 40K?

what do you think?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

IG conscript, overpriced garbage


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Herald of Khorne in 40k Chaos Daemons. Slightly better than a bloodletter/bloodcrusher, for many times the normal price.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

You're all wrong. This particular honour goes to the Swooping Hawks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Legion of the damned


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are all pretty good, but I'd say the Vespid Stingwings are right up there competing with Swooping Hawks for "Worst 35$ spent" .


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

I vote for Swooping Hawks. And Chaos Raptors (overpriced Assault Marines)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Spawn? Can't capture points, slow moving, shit in combat, no range weapons, can be completely ignored all match, unless you fancy tying 300 odd points up in a KP match, that while will do nothing won't be considered a prime target.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Those are all pretty good, but I'd say the Vespid Stingwings are right up there competing with Swooping Hawks for "Worst 35$ spent" .


I am gunna have to agree, I havent used them personally, but they arent that good from what I seen.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont know how anyone dare list Swooping hawks!!! they may not useful but they look awesome which in Eldar armies is very important, no point just kicking your enemies ass if you dont field a useless but awesome looking unit, swooping Hawks are a bit like cheerleaders with wings, the dont have any impact on the battle but you would love to get in there pants..... hmmm maybe i have confused 40k with Glee again...

I vote Vespid, considering how cool the models are i would have thought GW would have made them more useful,maybe they will get a rethink next time round.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

cheerleaders have a point, they distract the enemy with their movements (or try to) and get their own teams supporters in the stand all riled up and cheering for their team, which tends to have a bigger impact then you might think in a sports game.

Hockey doesnt need cheerleaders though, we use good fights on the ice to do the riling up job, and adds a good intimidation factor if you take out the right person.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

space marines! lol only kidding 

i vote ogyrns. they have nice rules, just not worth a terminator point to point, and they atleast need some wargear options


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

For HQ choices I choose the Tau Ethereal. Nothing like losing this guy and seeing 75% of your army run away.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Spawn. Very much Spawn.

It's irredeemable on all fronts. Crap WS, no armor, no power attacks. It has extra wounds just so you'll have to keep looking at it on the table longer and feeling bad about ever getting one. 

The obvious exception is a spawn that used to be Draigo or Vulkan a turn before. Those are awesome and deserve their own colossal statues in the ruins of Terra. 

Also, Space Pope. All the suck of a regular Ethereal, but MORE!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Out of everyone, definitely the Space Pope. Not only does he do nothing significant for a Tau army or enhance it, but costs I think 200+ points for crappy stats, no offensive ability besides his bodyguard (who still suck) and to boot steals away a valuable HQ slot. Oh and when he dies everyone panics and likely half your army runs. Why would you ever take him?!?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its been a tricky choice but i have to go with spawn, why?
because i can't think of any purpose they could used for, the only good thing about them is that they have 2 or 3 wounds.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Hockey doesnt need cheerleaders though, we use good fights on the ice to do the riling up job, and adds a good intimidation factor if you take out the right person.


You will have to forgive me if I prefer enthusiastic women with large boobs to a bunch of dudes groping each other.

I vote for Lone Wolves. Worst POS unit in the codex. Now, you might say that the LW is good compared to many of the aforementioned units, and it is, but the rest of the codex is full of win and rape, making the LW completely pointless in an army.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Vespid are garbage. <--- Winner of "most pointless" award

Dishonorable mentions:
XV25 are garbage (such a shame)
Swooping Hawks are pointless
IG Conscripts
Non-armored Sentinels (Scout Sentinels)
Space Marine Scouts in a Blood Angels force.

Vespid are the most schizophrenic unit in 40K. The lack of design is just baffling. Just look at their stat line!

WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv
3	3	3	4	1	5	1	6	5+

Their gun is S5 AP3 Assault 1...

Nothing can beat this unit as being rubbish. THIS is what GW thought would fix Tau's inability to deal with MEQ armies... THIS!!??!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Legion of the damned


I'm gonna have to disagree with this VERY strongly, Legion of the Damned are amazing. 3++, always count as stationary when firing, and awesome models? I'll have some of those flaming, skull-and-crossbone marines any day


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm also going to disagree on the Swooping Hawks.

An Eldar playing friend of mine often used them to great effect. Not as an offensive unit, but as a single turn speed bump. He would use a unit just small enough to survive charging the enemy. That way they die on the enemy's turn, and the enemy can consolidate in time to get the shit blasted out of them, and then get charged.

Every aggressive marine player who I saw fight them, ended up losing the game to that dynamic.

I'm voting Spawn. They're a way of placing models on the table to represent a points handi-cap. 

. . . "Oh man you lost to player who had 9 spawn? You must suck" Etc.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Spawn. Even GW said that the best things to send them after are IG basic infantry (Who cares if they get killed?) and Eldar Support Weapon batteries (Immune to all damage due to the sheer amount of dust on the models).

Midnight


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Gonna have to throw my hat in the Chaos Spawn ring. Good for absolutely nothing except tying things up in CC for maybe half a turn. Of course, they can't even do this thanks to Crazed and Slow and Purposeful, and getting shot to death on turn 1.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

quote BRB (beasts entry)
"...they are able to move at far greater speeds..."

quote csm codex (spawn entry)
"slow and purposeful"

OK...wtf:read:


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I can see the Space Pope as the ultimate diss. I mean, fielding it HAs to mean "I hold my superiority to you so completely I'm handicapping myself". It's like saying you can make all shooting rolls and saves on d4s and still win.

If I ever lost to an army that had only SpacePope as the HQ, I'd likely go fetal at the sight of a plastic model for a year or two afterwards.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Non-armored Sentinels (Scout Sentinels)


I'm going to have to take umbrage with you over that, there is nothing better than side/rear kills on tanks from scout sentinels.

Worst unit... Deathstrike missilse launcher perhaps? At least all the other things listed here have the ability to do something, there is a good chance that the deathstrike will never fire.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Legion of the damned


This is one of the funniest jokes I've ever read.

Anyway, back on subjuct... in general I haven't seen too many units that are useless. I have seen a lot of people who don't know how to effectively use their units.
The ones I have seen that I personally don't have any use for are the IG Conscripts and the Swooping Hawks. I've seen one player since I got started in 3rd who used Swooping Hawks with any degree of success (and he always had Baharroth with them), and Conscripts I've seen fielded just don't manage to do anything.
I am underwhelmed with the whole Tau army, though I've seen some players who can do pretty well in tournaments with them.
For my Dark Eldar, I've always been iffy on Hellions, the moreso now that they no longer have the jink save vs shooting.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Vrykolas2k said:


> For my Dark Eldar, I've always been iffy on Hellions, the moreso now that they no longer have the jink save vs shooting.


Just getting started on DE, but Hellions seems fine, especially if you spring for the Baron. Going from cover to cover getting 3+ out of it, firing 18' assault 2 poisone guns before assaulting at S4 (better if you roll good drugs)...and kidnapping an IC to be vaped by a dark lance next turn?

I see plenty of point in that. k:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Space Pope.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The Chaos spawn!
bringing the words: pointless, pathetic and useless into a whole new level!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyrannofex, seeing as every role it can be fitted out for is already covered by a better, cheaper unit.  

Not sure what this was meant to accomplish, but it was still a fun conversion.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> The Chaos spawn!
> bringing the words: pointless, pathetic and useless into a whole new level!


But the bits! The delicious bits! Plus, I always keep one in case I'm feeling lucky and want to give one of my hombres the Gift of Chaos.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I say bah to the swooping hawks. Give the Exarch a sunrifle and that squad will own some IG frontliners. 

Also, they can get that ability that lets them jump into reserves and jump back, and drop a S4 AP 4 large blast template on any unit when they do so? Yes, please.

On top of that, they have haywire nades, so they're actually decent tank hunters in medium to large-sized units.

I have 5 myself, and they're pretty good against anything short of a 3+ armor save.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sephyr said:


> Just getting started on DE, but Hellions seems fine, especially if you spring for the Baron. Going from cover to cover getting 3+ out of it, firing 18' assault 2 poisone guns before assaulting at S4 (better if you roll good drugs)...and kidnapping an IC to be vaped by a dark lance next turn?
> 
> I see plenty of point in that. k:


That's fine, if they manage to get through the ICs invul saves to do a wound, and that's providing they live through your opponent's shooting phase to begin with. And don't get killed by the opponent's return attacks.
Reavers, on the other hand... went from being an ok unit to being a slaughterfest on your opponent.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> But the bits! The delicious bits! Plus, I always keep one in case I'm feeling lucky and want to give one of my hombres the Gift of Chaos.


I agree, as useless as Chaos Spawn are, it's one of the best kits for 'bits' in the game. I made all my Chaos Daemon Fiends with them.

Scout Sentinels are the best sentinels. In fact, I'd say the armored variety are better contenders for most useless unit.

Swooping Hawks are such a cool idea. It's a shame they don't really work like they're supposed to.

Hmmm...I have to second the Tau Ethereal. They definitely hurt you more than they help.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am going to break from everyone here and place Sister Repentia to the table. For a nice large points value we get an assault unit. That can't capture objectives due to the fact they are elites. Have no armour, Have no guns, Are T3, Have a pitiful number of attacks, and wield eviscerators just so they strike at I1.

So to recap an expensive unit with no guns, can't capture anything, T3, no armour, and strike at I1.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Guys got a point.....


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

old one eye an over priced fex with crushing claws, regen on 5+ and 1 more str if the fex isn't fieldable one eye definitly isn't also the model is ugly as sin


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

pyrovore? Slow, flamer weapon, with few attacks, few wounds, crappy armour and takes up an elite spot.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chaos spawn...nothing says useless like not being able to control your own models. Also its one of the only models in the game with absolutely no save. All for the low low cost of 40pts.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Space Marine whirlwind probably makes the list. I suppose it has a point-- particularly in fluff, since indirect ordinance is something any army needs access to... but on the table, it doesn't do anything that a Predator Destructor doesn't do significantly better for not a lot more points.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

none. There isn't a single model that isn't useless. P layed with a unit of 10 Hawks and the P-lord and won easily, losing no hawks in return and my hawks taking out several units....agianst marines.
Every unit has it's uses. It's jsut some have more uses or are very spsific to the situations.

(exuse my spelling. I'm ill today )


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Shining spears, great concept idea! Useless as hell in a real game......


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Tyranid gargoyles, good for just putting a lot of models in front of someone... shoot the giant group of things!! not my Hive Tyrant


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Cowlicker16 said:


> Tyranid gargoyles, good for just putting a lot of models in front of someone... shoot the giant group of things!! not my Hive Tyrant


...Gargoyles are amazing for there point cost..........if you think they suck your doing it wrong! :angry:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> The Space Marine whirlwind probably makes the list. I suppose it has a point-- particularly in fluff, since indirect ordinance is something any army needs access to... but on the table, it doesn't do anything that a Predator Destructor doesn't do significantly better for not a lot more points.


I disagree here, Th whirlwind has caused my ork army no end of Heartache, likewise it's a nightmare for nids or any army with a low enough save that if an infrerno rocket hits they get no cover save. 

a large anti infantry weapon that ignores cover saves is nothing to be sniffed at. especially against armies that rely on close range weapons for thier tank killing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Use a Vindicator right, and there's no issue with the Cover Save. Not to mention that the Incendiary missile is so situational, and even then, not very damaging, along with much better options, that the Whirlwind is nothing more than a very cool looking model.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd say chaos spawn. There is no point to actually paying points to have them in your army, but it's funny as hell to turn the enemy's independent character's into spawns.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> I'd say chaos spawn. There is no point to actually paying points to have them in your army, but it's funny as hell to turn the enemy's independent character's into spawns.


I gotta agree there, to the pointless spawn and the psyhic ability, happy days...

IG conscripts are another one, They are a meat shield, nothing more. although it is great fun to shoot at them with pulse rifles, actually its good to shoot at any IG ifantry with pulse rifles!


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I disagree here, Th whirlwind has caused my ork army no end of Heartache, likewise it's a nightmare for nids or any army with a low enough save that if an infrerno rocket hits they get no cover save.
> 
> a large anti infantry weapon that ignores cover saves is nothing to be sniffed at. especially against armies that rely on close range weapons for thier tank killing.


I second the whirlwind's effectiveness. My Guardsmen are fearful of those incendiary missiles. I think most people dismiss the whirlwind simply because it doesn't have AP3.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Chaos Spawns. I have won two games in my lifetime just killing these things. If only they hadn't spent the point on this unit, I think they would have won the game. Thats how close some of those games were. Granted, I had some bad dice rolling. But still. Just that one unit can sometimes do it for you.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Chaos Spawns. I have won two games in my lifetime just killing these things. If only they hadn't spent the point on this unit, I think they would have won the game. Thats how close some of those games were. Granted, I had some bad dice rolling. But still. Just that one unit can sometimes do it for you.


Ok, useless is one thing but actually helping the other player to win? oh dear, GW have made a mess out of that one.
(I don't play spawn, infact on one in my area does)


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Scouts for BA (doesn't fit the army), Death Strike Missile Launcher (cannot fire for turn 1,then on a dice roll) Chaos spawn, Chaos Raptors. All of them are crap.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Gargoyles, Pyrovores, Spore Mines(seriously? Just buy a Biovore), Tyrannofexes, Swarmlord(I don't think I've ever had a game where my Swarmlord hasn't been just wiped out before he can get into CC), Lictors, Hellions(hate em hate em hate em), Mandrakes, Reavers(too expensive for what they do), Bloodbrides, Harlequins(for DE).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There is still the cover issue with vindicators since it is not a barrage weapon. I have lots of fun with my whirlwind. It acts as a huge psychoogical deterrant. Seriously slap one in a ruin out of sight and see how fast they beetle over there to destroy it. It does get wrecked every game but it is so easy fo it to claim its cheap points value back.


----------



## JVNemesis (Mar 13, 2011)

Furies of Chaos and Shining Spears.
That is all.


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

Y'know, maybe not the most useless unit, but I think Techmarines could use a spot on here. Sure, they get one or two nifty rules, Rhino Repairs, Reinforce, Servitors, but really, for all that those are lauded, how many times have you actually seen them in a list, much less do something significant/Change an outcome with those?

Seems like a nifty, fluffy thing, but they take up a HQ spot that could be filled with much more capable units, or in modern codexes, they take up a very, very coveted elite spot. And really, what would you rather have? Sternguard, or one marine with a gun? Right.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

This has to be the one and only Shining Spears Sh**.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Shining Spears, Pyrovore, Vespid Stingwings, Chaos Spawn, and my personal most hated pointless do nothing and punish you when it dies unit - 

Tau Ethereals. I am strongly of the opinion that Space Pope is the most pointless thing in 40k. When in any possible scenario would you really want furious charge on most things in the Tau codex is beyond me.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragearen said:


> Gargoyles, Pyrovores, Spore Mines(seriously? Just buy a Biovore), Tyrannofexes, Swarmlord(I don't think I've ever had a game where my Swarmlord hasn't been just wiped out before he can get into CC), Lictors, Hellions(hate em hate em hate em), Mandrakes, Reavers(too expensive for what they do), Bloodbrides, Harlequins(for DE).


Whoa, whoa, whoa! There are many choices here that should not be thrown into the depths of the 40k abyss with the likes of the pyrovore. Gargoyles serve as fantastic screens for your other units, come with some nifty upgrades, and don't take up a competitive FoC slot. Tyrranofexes are not bad in a ranged oriented list and come on one of the most sturdy gun platforms in the game. The Swarmlord will rip ANYTHING to shreds in close combat and with some tyrant guard, will force your opponent to focus fire them down while your other bits destroy the enemy. Not to mention he really forces your opponent to be wary of assaulting.

I can't comment on the DE units, but really a lot of the tyranid stuff you mentioned can be used just fine imo.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I just dislike Dark Eldar as a whole, always have done since the beginning THEIR BIGGEST UNIT LOOKS LIKE A PIRATE SHIP!!!... even though the new incubi look pretty awesome.

but I have to say CSM spawn is horrid but CD spawn can be useful with boon of mutation, I've lost half a banshee squad due to boons hitting them from all directions.

but as for my actual worst unit has to be the space pope and all of the bug eyed greater good fools, Commander Farsight all the way!


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

*chaos* spawn

*chaos* furies

*chaos* raptors

possessed *chaos* space marines

*chaos* space marine lesser daemons

*chaos* space marine greater daemons

the masque (from codex:*chaos* daemons)

beasts of nurgle (also from codex:*chaos* daemons)

herald of nurgle (yet again from codex:*chaos* daemons)

*chaos* dreadnoughts

I think you get where I'm going with this...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> chaos spawn
> 
> chaos furies
> 
> ...


Fixed it (well, in my opinion...)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The thing people miss is that the spawn entry is only really there to define the unit that is created when you use gift of chaos. The unit isn't really meant to be fielded in the walk on army(if you read between the lines).
I agree with the techmarines, but the techpriest has it worse. Cannot attempt to repair unless it was in contact with the unit to repair at the start of the players turn. It means that it takes 2 turns of the game to repair something as you have to move into contact with it the turn before you attempt the repair. At least the GK techmarine only has to be in contact with the target of the repair during the shooting phase.


----------



## XYBAheart (Mar 31, 2011)

against marines. attack scarabs, in all the time I've used them they haven't done a scratch other than a bit of damage to old one eye. it took six bases to do that, lost two or three, never even touched marines though. although adversely, they _do_ always come free with warriors, and against more wargear-hungry races (up yours marines!) its a good way to build up points. and although I haven't fought my Tau opponent yet (he came to my club twice and then left to go to *ninjutsu* classes) I suspect that they'll be decent for tying up battlesuits.

stilluseless against marines though.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Non-armored Sentinels (Scout Sentinels)


I have to disagree on that, in my 1000pt tourny list i have a squadron of three all armed with ML and HKM, with the option to outflank if held in reserve they can be very usefull when they appear behind an enemy tank with 6 missiles ready to go. That and i have charged them into many marine squads both vanilla and CSM and have them kill if not tie up that unit for the game

My vote for worst unit, not having much exp with other armies apart from DA and IG id say rough riders and ogryns


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ogryns are fantastic just compare them to tyranid warriors with deathspitters there 5pts more expensive and have terrible leadership but they are pretty good roughriders are only good the time they charge so charge em into something big without an invul e.g tyrgon and let them die.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Ogryns are fantastic just compare them to tyranid warriors with deathspitters there 5pts more expensive and have terrible leadership but they are pretty good roughriders are only good the time they charge so charge em into something big without an invul e.g tyrgon and let them die.


Ogryns are terrible compared to Tyranid Warriors.
Only a 5+ save, poor leadership, and they aren't fearless like Warriors are.

One shot with a Vindicator/Manticore/etc will kill most of the unit, and whatever doesn't die will run away.

Sure they may seem tough having 3W and S5 T5, but that means nothing when you have a crazy-expensive squad that has the morale of a wimpy kid wearing no armour in a warzone.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't know what i was thinking.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Haha maybe i'll proxy them to see what their like


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

The NEW dias of destruction....its only 500 points!!!!


----------

